# [Gelöst] Windows 1809 LAN Upload Geschwindigkeit bei 0.6 MBit/s



## hAS3 (28. September 2018)

*[Gelöst] Windows 1809 LAN Upload Geschwindigkeit bei 0.6 MBit/s*

Hallo,

ich habe heute zufällig bemerkt, dass meine Upload Geschwindigkeit via LAN-Kabel scheinbar auf ca 0,60 Mbit/s beschränkt ist. Mittels WLAN ist der Upload Wert völlig normal. Die Download Geschwindigkeit ist in beiden Fällen ebenfalls gleich. Da ich *nicht* regelmäßig Speedtests mache, wenn meine Leitung in Ordnung ist, weiß ich nicht, ob ein Zusammenhang mit dem kürzlich gemachten Update auf Win10 1809 besteht.

Bei der LAN Verbindung handelt es sich um eine Killer E2200 Netzwerkkarte, verbunden mit einer FritzBox 7490. Die NIC Treiber habe ich testweise bereits deinstalliert und durch die neueste Version von der Herstellerseite ersetzt, aber das brachte alles auch keine Besserung.
Das Kabel und die LAN-Ports am Router kann ich ebenfalls als Fehlerquelle ausschließen, der Port der Netzwerkkarte selber wohl auch, da die Download Geschwindigkeit und der Ping völlig normal sind.

Nach einer kurzen Internetrecherche bin ich auf diesen Post gestoßen, der mit meinem Problem in weiten Teilen übereinstimmt. Die vom Support selbst und von einigen Usern vorgeschlagenen Lösungsansätze haben leider auch nichts an meiner Situation geändert.

Woran könnte es also noch liegen, dass die Upload Geschwindigkeit auf einmal dermaßen im Keller ist? Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar, da ich wirklich sehr ungerne auf eine WLAN-Verbindung angewiesen sein will.


----------



## ASD_588 (29. September 2018)

*AW: Windows 1809 LAN Upload Geschwindigkeit bei 0.6 MBit/s*



> Nach einer kurzen Internetrecherche bin ich auf diesen Post  gestoßen, der mit meinem Problem in weiten Teilen übereinstimmt. Die  vom Support selbst und von einigen Usern vorgeschlagenen Lösungsansätze  haben leider auch nichts an meiner Situation geändert.


Klingt stark nach software problem.


Wenn du übers Onboard gehst ist es dan auch so?
Anderes kabel getestet?
An der Fritzbox richtig eingesteckt?
In der Fritzbox auf 1GB gestellt?


----------



## hAS3 (30. September 2018)

*AW: Windows 1809 LAN Upload Geschwindigkeit bei 0.6 MBit/s*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> Klingt stark nach software problem. Denke ich so langsam auch.
> Wenn du übers Onboard gehst ist es dan auch so? Das ist die Onboard-Karte, es handelt sich um einen Laptop
> Anderes kabel getestet? Selbes Kabel an einem anderen Laptop getestet, volle Bandbreite! Anderes 1m Kabel getestet, keine Verbesserung am Problemgerät
> An der Fritzbox richtig eingesteckt? Verschiedene Ports am Router verwendet, am Problemgerät keine Änderung.
> ...



Danke für die Antwort, deine Fragen habe ich im Zitat beantwortet.


----------



## BloodSteam (30. September 2018)

*AW: Windows 1809 LAN Upload Geschwindigkeit bei 0.6 MBit/s*

100% Virus. Hatte es auch mal &#55357;&#56834; aufm Handy. Dann daddelt dein Handy mit 6kb/s download am Wlan, und via Sim dann 20mb/s.
Yep ist ein Virus.


----------



## ASD_588 (30. September 2018)

*AW: Windows 1809 LAN Upload Geschwindigkeit bei 0.6 MBit/s*



> 100% Virus. Hatte es auch mal �� aufm Handy. Dann daddelt dein Handy mit 6kb/s download am Wlan, und via Sim dann 20mb/s.
> Yep ist ein Virus.



Das wäre mies.



> Anderes kabel getestet? Selbes Kabel an einem anderen Laptop getestet, volle Bandbreite! Anderes 1m Kabel getestet, keine Verbesserung am Problemgerät



Hab das gefunden scheint wirklich an der Software vom killer zu liegen.
Killer Networking Knowledge Base | Killer Ethernet Driver  - Slow Ethernet Upload (1.0 Mbps or less after Windows Update)
Killer Networking Knowledge Base | Killer Ethernet Driver  - Slow Network Speeds


----------



## hAS3 (30. September 2018)

*AW: Windows 1809 LAN Upload Geschwindigkeit bei 0.6 MBit/s*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> Das wäre mies.
> Hab das gefunden scheint wirklich an der Software vom killer zu liegen.
> Killer Networking Knowledge Base | Killer Ethernet Driver  - Slow Ethernet Upload (1.0 Mbps or less after Windows Update)
> Killer Networking Knowledge Base | Killer Ethernet Driver  - Slow Network Speeds


Das war tatsächlich des Rätsels Lösung, normalerweise verzichte ich auf solche Zusatz(-Müll) Programme und installiere nur den reinen Treiber. Dieses mal habe ich bei der Treiberinstallation die Control Center Software mit ausgewählt, dadurch wurde ich nach der Installation in den Microsoft Store weitergeleitet um es dort herunterzuladen.
Einen Neustart später, ist der Upload wieder da wo sein sein sollte. ​(Es wäre mir übrigens neu, dass der Upload seit März so lahm ist, aber das ist wieder eine andere Geschichte...)

Vielen Dank für die Lösung!


----------



## ASD_588 (30. September 2018)

*AW: [Gelöst] Windows 1809 LAN Upload Geschwindigkeit bei 0.6 MBit/s*


----------

